# Southern Variabilis sex...



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Any pro's care to throw a guess at gender on this ~7 mo. old?





Sorry for the poor quality photos... taken from a phone.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i'm no pro by any means. it looks like a male to me.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like a male to me too.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I am new to thumbnails, so any opinion is better than mine.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

no problem, it doesn't take a pro to sex a thumb.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks male to me as well.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Female southerns resemble grapes. Haha 
How old is this one? Looks a bit young to be sure, but usually by this size they are starting to take on the female shape. 
I'd say male.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Female southerns resemble grapes. Haha
> How old is this one? Looks a bit young to be sure, but usually by this size they are starting to take on the female shape.
> I'd say male.


Approx 7 mo. old.
Grapes? Live oval/round shape?? I kinda thought I was supposed to be looking for a "pear" shape? Hmm...
Well, so far consensus says male. Now gonna try to take photos of the others and get more input. 
Thanks!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, so I'm guessing this is another male?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

yep looks like both are males from what I can see.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

looks like another male


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

xIslanderx said:


> Approx 7 mo. old.
> Grapes? Live oval/round shape?? I kinda thought I was supposed to be looking for a "pear" shape? Hmm...
> Well, so far consensus says male. Now gonna try to take photos of the others and get more input.
> Thanks!


You are correct "pear" shape is a good indication of the frog being female. I said grape because my female southerns get so rotund that they appear to be grapes with legs!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> You are correct "pear" shape is a good indication of the frog being female. I said grape because my female southerns get so rotund that they appear to be grapes with legs!


Haha, mine too. They're huge. Sometimes I wonder if she swallowed a marble.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

exactly! my two females look like they're carrying around tumors lol.


----------

